# Turkey Zone 40 question.



## mvl30 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello all I'm new to North Dakota just got stationed here 6 months ago. I was drawn a tag for turkey zone 40. I have been hunting the Bottineau area PLOT lands and Turtle Mountain Forest all week and have not heard or seen a turkey am I wasting my time up there or has it just been a bad week. I am not new to turkey hunting and not asking for anyone to tell me any secret hunting spots just want to make sure there are actually turkey around there or am I wasting my time it's an hour drive for me to get up there so I don't want to waste anymore gas for nothing. Thanks you.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I think there are some up there, but live in bis so don't know for sure. I'd ash the ranchers and cattlemen up ther easier there Arlen any around, they tend to hang out in ther fed lots and hay yards over winter. Most of them love turkey hunters, as turkey's tend to crap on their hay and scatter it a lot. 
Theresafelow who does well drilling, lives just north east of Bottineau halfway up the hill, who is a great guy, would help you out. Don't have his nam or number but you could find him in he yellow pages under well drilling or geothermal drilling. Tell him Bobkat sent you, he'll help you if,he can. 
Good luck, I!dhelp you if you were close to Gismarck.


----------

